
Our weird behavior during the pandemic is messing with AI models - laurex
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/05/11/1001563/covid-pandemic-broken-ai-machine-learning-amazon-retail-fraud-humans-in-the-loop/
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
Oh this made me chuckle... A.I. is also having to learn and adapt to the 'New
Normal'. I feel its' pain

------
sorokod
Like jaywalking some day it will be illegal for humans to engage in behaviour
that violates established ai models.

